
Artificial Intelligence Anyone’s Game - ZannaK
https://founderau.com/2017/03/10/artificial-intelligence-anyones-game/
======
edw
What is this Super that's referred to in this piece?

~~~
ZannaK
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superannuation_in_Australia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superannuation_in_Australia)

